# Ridley Excalibur- need feedback



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

First, post and I have a question. I'm considering purchasing a Ridley Excalibur, brand spankin new for $1000 (seems like a good deal). Wondering if any of you have anything to say in regards to Ridley?? I have a bum back and the sloping geometry of the Excalibur (17.5 head tube) seems like it might help me. I've heard they are very stiff, but perhaps not smoothest ride. Was also considering S-Works Roubaix, but cost was way high. Suggestions?


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I had an Excalibur for a short time (1000 miles) and really liked it. The bike was stiff, but not to the point of being harsh. The front end (fork) is stiff. That stiffness, however, doesn't get transmitted into your hands. When you sprint out of the saddle, it's very stiff laterally. 
The rear end is something of a dichotomy. It's stiff in the BB, but like the front, doesn't transmit ANY punishment into your tail. I really think there is something to the arch that is molded into the seatstay. 
Mine broke at the non-drive chainstay. Several (more than 20) broke in this same place. Evidently, the carbon layup in the stays was lacking. They have solved the problem and the newer frames are bulletproof. 
I upgraded to a Damocles, which is way stiffer and more punishing. Overall, I like the Damocles better as it's a bit more 'racy'. If I was buying a bike just to ride and wanted a comfortable frameset,I'd get an Excalibur. You must remember, the Ridley has a long headtube, but the geometry is pretty standard. The Roubaix has slightly more relaxed geos and longer chainstays.









My old Ex.

For $1000, I'd get the Ridley...even if it does break, you get a new one and only have $1000 in it. 

I like the fork better on the Ex. I've been trying to get one to switch out on the Damocles. The Lotto pro dogs ride Damocles frames with Excalibur forks...

The Damo


----------



## bellullabob (Mar 20, 2006)

zphogan said:


> First, post and I have a question. I'm considering purchasing a Ridley Excalibur, brand spankin new for $1000 (seems like a good deal). Wondering if any of you have anything to say in regards to Ridley?? I have a bum back and the sloping geometry of the Excalibur (17.5 head tube) seems like it might help me. I've heard they are very stiff, but perhaps not smoothest ride. Was also considering S-Works Roubaix, but cost was way high. Suggestions?


$1000 for the Excalibur is a fantastic deal. Some more in stock? If so do share where....thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## HBPUNK (Mar 25, 2006)

my friend owns a LBS that carries Ridley, Look,Time,Scott,Cdale and many others. He hasnt had ONE Ridley brought back because of broken/cracked frame. Ridley and Scott have had the fewest problems of the bunch

Excalibur is one of the better values out there

I compare it to a Cdale Six13, long head tube, fast and smooth but absorbs the road better


----------



## Sugahara (Jun 1, 2006)

For $1K- absolutely. I race on one and it is an amazing bike. Kills the road vibration- we have a lot of chipseal and it rides very well (paried with a carbon seatpost). The flared head tube makes for rock solid descents and crit cornering. I'm also a sprinter and the bike does not flex. Highly recommend.


----------

